# Catforum.com 2013 Autumn Photo Contest



## Administrator (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Hope you're all doing well and enjoying your Autumn wherever you are (provided wherever you are has Autumn).

*This is the official thread for our 2013 Autumn Photo Contest. Here are the rules:
*
1. Members can only submit ONE image so make it count. If you have more than one cat, you are still only allowed ONE image. If you submit more than ONE image, we will only take into consideration the first image you submit.

2. Members can vote for ONE image when it comes time to voting.

3. Images should have to be in line with the Autumn theme so it can include Halloween costumes of your cat.

4. Images that are heavily photoshopped will NOT be accepted. We're okay with corrections to color, contrast, sharpness... but once you start superimposing your cat on a background of an Autumn park with beautiful fall colors, that's where we draw the line.







The Admin/Mods reserve the right to NOT accept any image that is determined to violate the spirit of this rule.

**** Deadline for submissions is Sunday October 27 at 11:59pm EST. All images submitted after this deadline will NOT be accepted. *** 
*
Deadline for voting will be October 31 (though this may be extended by a day or two if we don't get enough votes in).

*Prize:
*
We will be giving a gift card to the winner in a dollar amount that we have not determined yet (but we promise to make it worth your while).

Please submit your images in THIS THREAD.

All the best to everyone!!!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I took this tonight:









I cropped it slightly and changed up the contrast so it looked darker in the background.

That pumpkin took forever. Seriously. Never try to carve the outside, I won't be trying again.

Jasper's collar also has autumn leaves on it.  I thought about grabbing Blacky for a picture since... yes, she's black! But I just wanted to stop worrying about it... this was ok so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Great Shot Carmel!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Holy crap that's an awesome pic Carmel! !!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

